# excessive shedding in Jan?? (non golden)



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know if it's normal, but Robbie blew his coat in early December and it's still coming out in handfuls. 

If this is a sudden change and he has not done it before it might be a good idea to have a thyroid panel run. Poor coat condition can be a sign of thyroid deficiency.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My lab mix is doing the same thing!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

They have a leather ottoman that he lays on and when he gets up it is just covered with hair, they vaccum twice a day and the floors are covered with hair, it's horrible. I hope it's just a lab thing and not a health problem.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would get a thyroid panel done since this has not happened before. And if it is a thyroid issue the meds are very inexpensive and will make a big difference.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I think I would get a thyroid panel done since this has not happened before. And if it is a thyroid issue the meds are very inexpensive and will make a big difference.


That's kind of what I was wondering too. He has also drank water like there's no tomorrow since he was little so I wonder about diabetes. He's due to get neutered so the vet always does a good blood workup before surgery, I will suggest she ask for the thyroid panel too if it's not part of the routine labs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd get a thyroid test done, just to make sure. Also, if the dog appears to be having allergies, that should be checked. My dogs scratch more when they are allergic and more coat falls out with each scratch.

This fall both dogs grew extremely thick coats, more than double their normal coat thickness. It bothered my younger golden so much it was sort of comical. Anyway, I think we now know the Farmer's Almanac predictions were correct-- a colder than normal winter! We've actually used the house heater constantly for the last month or so (as opposed to sporadically) and I think the dry heat has caused them to lose more fur.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The shedding blade will create that damaged appearance to the coat. Hate the things!!

As well, since he is 8 months old it could be as simple as turning his coat over to begin growing an adult coat as well. This would be exacerbated by turning on your central heat. The big shed with my crew was in November when I turned my furnace on for the season.


----------

